# Plague Marines



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

21 plague marines
9 chaos termys
1 converted lord termy
1 predator
1 daemon prince made from a dreadknight
1 choas dreadnought w extra weapon outloads
some dark elder bits for extra tubes/ viles ect
some dead grey knights
includes forge world death guard shoulders
lots of bits you can look thru also

black Templar fronts with cloaks on fronts thehead with the holes on the right side " faceing you, bolters with chains, decorative swords and other stuff if intrested i will be at the IL Chicago battle bunker the 4th of dec with trade stuffs above and some extras thx


----------

